# VLC and qbittorrent font size



## llpPc (Jul 28, 2020)

I am running freebsd as a desktop and I am using my 4k Sony TV as a monitor.  I have been unable to find a way to scale font size in qbittorrent and VLC to a comfortable reading size.  The default font size is terribly tiny.  Can someone please help me find a solution?


----------



## wolffnx (Jul 28, 2020)

llpPc said:


> I am running freebsd as a desktop and I am using my 4k Sony TV as a monitor.  I have been unable to find a way to scale font size in qbittorrent and VLC to a comfortable reading size.  The default font size is terribly tiny.  Can someone please help me find a solution?



You can set the DPI size of your screen in xorg.conf
for that screen
post your xorg.conf file


----------



## llpPc (Jul 29, 2020)

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 440.100

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "SONY TV  *00"
    HorizSync       14.0 - 136.0
    VertRefresh     23.0 - 62.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 1070"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Stereo" "0"
    Option         "nvidiaXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-1"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0 {ForceCompositionPipeline=On, ForceFullCompositionPipeline=On}"
    Option         "SLI" "Off"
    Option         "MultiGPU" "Off"
    Option         "BaseMosaic" "off"
    Option         "UBB" "False"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## llpPc (Jul 29, 2020)

that is the output of my xorg.conf it is populated with all my nvidia settings.  How would i go about setting the DPI size of my screen?


----------



## Minbari (Jul 29, 2020)

You don't need a Xorg.conf, is not needed anymore. 


> Video cards, monitors, and input devices are      automatically detected and do not require any manual      configuration.  *Do not create xorg.conf      or run a -configure* step unless automatic      configuration fails.


Instead use /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia-driver.conf or monitor-dpi.conf and set the DPI there. Also take a look here.
Multihead/DPI


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 29, 2020)

llpPc said:


> I have been unable to find a way to scale font size in qbittorrent and VLC to a comfortable reading size. The default font size is terribly tiny.


Are the QT application windows normal sized, or tiny too? If the windows are tiny try the DPI setting in xorg. If only the fonts are tiny try setting the _QT_ENABLE_HIGHDPI_SCALING_ environment variable.



			High DPI Displays | Qt 5.15


----------



## wolffnx (Jul 29, 2020)

llpPc said:


> ```
> #
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> ...



In Monitor Options(of the TV):


```
Option   "DPI" "180 x 180"
```

play with DPI size until feel easy to read
the mine look like this


```
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "PHILIPS FTV"
      Option                 "DPI" "180 x 180"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection
```


----------



## llpPc (Jul 30, 2020)

Everything in the at application is tiny.  I have not altered or touched the xorg.conf file.  I had issues with it when I first started using freebsd when I added lines to it trying to install my Nvidia driver.  I was told at that time how to properly install the driver.  I didn't have the confidence to stay with freebsd long after but now I am back and loving the learning experience.  The xorg.conf file was created I'm assuming when I installed the nvidia drivers.  I followed instructions that were given to me back in April.  Thank you very much for the info guys I really appreciate it


----------



## llpPc (Jul 30, 2020)

I am getting conflicted advice.  Should I mess with xorg.conf or try to change settings in xorg.conf.d. regardless I will tinker with it soon


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 30, 2020)

llpPc said:


> I am getting conflicted advice. Should I mess with xorg.conf or try to change settings in xorg.conf.d. regardless I will tinker with it soon



The recommended way to configure xorg is to place multiple files under /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d.
xorg.conf is still supported, but it is suggested to let xorg configure automatic. Only in case the automatic configuration fails create it with `nvidia-xconfig`, `Xorg -configure`.

You can set the DPI in the xorg configuration files `"Device"` section:

```
Section "Device"
         ....
         Option       "UseEdidDpi" "false"
         Option       "DPI" "n x n"
EndSection
```
Replace n with DPI number.

NVIDA DPI documentation: /usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/html/dpi.html.


----------



## wolffnx (Jul 30, 2020)

llpPc said:


> I am getting conflicted advice.  Should I mess with xorg.conf or try to change settings in xorg.conf.d. regardless I will tinker with it soon



yeah, T-Daemon is up to date, and the method he says is used along time ago,is not someting new
but is the recomended
my advice? is the same,nothing will be broken up and you have the same in the two ways


----------



## llpPc (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you all for your replys I followed the instructions from dpi.html on getting my dpi for my screen and I added the info to "device" in the config.  The font on qbittorrent and VLC remains extremely small.


----------

